# NJ Head Boat?



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

I want to go chumming and/or jigging blues in NJ. I'll be doing the day and night trip deal, fishing my a$$ off. I"m willing to go anywhere to get those big blues they are catching there now. 

Which head/party boat would you go on and why?

Thanks,

30Man


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would go with the Miss Chris Fleet. Great captains and they put ya on the fish.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree with Dogg.


----------

